# pics of my deer



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres some pics of my deer


----------



## Littlecat92 (Dec 6, 2008)

Great job 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats on the nice doe, looks pretty good sized. You will remember that deer better than any other you will ever get.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

nice deer congrats, is that a remington 870 20 gauge in the pic?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice one!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer. congrats


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya thats the gun

thanks everyone it ain't the bigges but is some real good eatin


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats! You're one lucky dog gettin to hunt in ohio. My best friend bought property in Morgan county last year and it was the best thing he ever did. The deer out there are INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice deer buddy! First of many! Right!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a great accomplishment getting your first deer. Congrats, let the obsession begin...


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job


----------

